# saltwater nitrate test kit used in fresh water?



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

can i use my salt water nitrate test kit in fresh water for nitrate


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

coryp said:


> can i use my salt water nitrate test kit in fresh water for nitrate


same test different colour cards any one use thease if you do can you uploade a picture of the colour card thx


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's difficult to help you unless we know which brand of test kit you're using.

A quick Google search yielded the following colour cards for the API test kits:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/nitratecolor2.jpg


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> It's difficult to help you unless we know which brand of test kit you're using.
> 
> A quick Google search yielded the following colour cards for the API test kits:
> 
> http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/nitratecolor2.jpg


crap yea i forgot the brand lol yea API thx i spent all day yesterday looking for that


----------

